# [Wet Thumb Forum]-SHRIMP



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

I have a few questions about shrimp offered here (and elsewhere as a matter of fact). 

1)how long do they live?

2)do they breed easily and on their own?

3)I've heard they're like more attractive snails in the sense that they easily and unmercifully reproduce. Is this true?

4)Will they take algae off the glass (the stuff that looks like green fur).

5)PLEASE, ONLY PEOPLE WHO HAVE HAD THESE SHRIMP FOR A CONSIDERABLE AMOUNT OF TIME RESPOND.


----------



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

I have a few questions about shrimp offered here (and elsewhere as a matter of fact). 

1)how long do they live?

2)do they breed easily and on their own?

3)I've heard they're like more attractive snails in the sense that they easily and unmercifully reproduce. Is this true?

4)Will they take algae off the glass (the stuff that looks like green fur).

5)PLEASE, ONLY PEOPLE WHO HAVE HAD THESE SHRIMP FOR A CONSIDERABLE AMOUNT OF TIME RESPOND.


----------



## bebop (Jul 8, 2003)

I also have a question about shrimps, do you need to have a covered tank? From what I read from books that you need a covered tank coz the shrimp will jump or crawl out is this true?


----------



## hubbahubbahehe (Mar 29, 2004)

very true, they will crawl out if the top isn't covered...you'll find them dried up on the floor...


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Where in VA you from?

I keep amanos and cherries which Robert offers I believe.

Amanos will not breed in your tank as the young need a brief period of life in water that has some level of salt... maybe even to hatch... Im not sure.

Cherries will breed but not to the point where they are a nusance. fact of the matter is is that most will be eaten even with a good place for the young to hide. But hell... if they do go nuts... those suckers sell for 3-5 bucks so count your blessings.

They will pick a little at the glass but neither are very effective since their "claws" are so soft.

BUT if you have a well planted/balanced tank glass algae will become a non issue. I havent scraped in a month and cant see ANY.

I believe amanos and cherries both can live up to three years.

hope this helps


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

bebop... I keep shrimp in a open top planted tank with only one casualty in the past year.


----------



## sk8r_turned_aquarist (Mar 21, 2004)

Thank you very much for your help idot, I looked at your profile and saw you're from reston! I live in Herndon, between West Ox and Centreville! Do you know of any good fish/plant places in the area? I'm specifically looking for the shrimp and some water sprite. Please feel free to e-mail me at

[email protected]


----------

